# New club track just East of Dallas, TX.



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Located in Garland, just off of I-30.

Ontario Memorial Speedway. A four lane banked, square oval. Tomy track with a little bit of a twist. The corners have a 3 inch straight in the middle of them. This makes the turns a little longer and decreases the Gforce in the turn, allowing you to go faster. It's mounted on a 4x16 table with borders on three sides. I put 24v on it. It really shows if you have a sucky car. You can go laps down in a hurry. 
In the infield I put another track. Riverside Memorial Speedway. It's four lane complete with a lap counter and the esses. It has three long straights, side by side, with the esses on the front stretch. It runs clockwise. Maybe ya'll can come over and race sometime.

See it at www.myspace.com/northtexasslotcars 

Rich 43


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Hey, we're going to race tomorrow night. More pics and crashes to come!

Rich


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Rich I will try and make it down some weekend, but i have seen my schedule and i do not have a weekend off till after the 25th..so keep us posted soon and I get a race night off I will drop by and let ya kick my butt..lol...


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Hey guys,
This Friday we are going to Mike's Hobbies in Carrolton to race on Dan's Maxx track. It all starts around 7.......ish. Theirs no cover and come whether you have cars or not. Also, it's Ladies night.

Rich

www.myspace.com/northtexasslotcars

http://www.mikeshobbyshop.com/


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Bumpin this thread for TxRonHarris

We're racin Friday here.

Rich


----------



## Rauncy (Sep 1, 1999)

*1/24*

Parma 1/24 !!!!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Hey Coach, you racin this week?


----------



## Heater (May 26, 2008)

*Dallas club track*

Nice Max trax you are racing on.:thumbsup:


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Hey Coach, you racin this week?



ya racing to work...I got promoted twice this week.. ( I love attrition) so I may get a friday night back soon..lol.. and Bill will turn into a Liberal...I am following and hoping to soon make it...


Dave

tabs for those who care.. since friday i have put in..29 hrs...some fun eh spanky....


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Coach, has your schedule changed yet;


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

heck no my schedule got worse with the promotion.. I work both of the next two fridays for sure.. I am no wait I am off tomorrow got my days wrong... say its in Carolton.. I will be there if it is...


Dave


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*hang tough coach....*

... With the attrition situation going down at this rate... you'll be CEO pretty soon.... Then you can work from 11:00 to 12:00 and take an hour for lunch!!  nd


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I think it is in Carrolton. They´re supposed to be keeping me in the loop while I´m away, but I haven´t heard anything. Best to take one of my old emails and reply all, Dan or Larry will reply.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Still Racing.


----------

